# BCS: glagol imati



## xpictianoc

Bok/zdravo

Bio bih rado ako bi neko mi mogao objasniti koji padež mora da bude nakon glagola imati i nakon negacije nemati. Da bi sve bilo jasno, daću neke primere;

Imam lepu devojku (acc.) I have beatiful girlfriend
Nemam lepu devoju (acc.) I don't have beatiful girlfrien 

Kad se pitamo dal' nešto postoji;

Ima li kafe? (gen.) Is there a coffe?
Ima kafe / Nema kafe (gen.) There is the coffe/ There is not the coffe 

Čuo sam da kada ima negacije radi se o praslovenskom genitivu koji još uvek postoji u poljskom npr:

Mam piękną dziewczynę (acc.) 
Nie mam pięknej dziewczyny (gen.)

Nadam se da ste me dobro razumeli. 

pozdrav


----------



## slavic_one

xpictianoc said:


> Bok/zdravo
> 
> Bio bih rado ako bi //*my nie mamy frazę "byłbym rad" - rado bih / želio bih da mi netko objasni*//  netko mi mogao objasniti koji padež mora da bude //*ja napisałbym "treba biti"*// nakon glagola imati i nakon negacije nemati. Da bi sve bilo jasno, daću neke primere;
> 
> Imam lepu devojku (acc.) I have beatiful girlfriend
> Nemam lepu devojku (acc.) I don't have beatiful girlfrien
> 
> Kad se pitamo dal' nešto postoji;
> 
> Ima li kafe? (gen.) Is there a coffe?
> Ima kafe / Nema kafe (gen.) There is the coffe/ There is not the coffe
> 
> Čuo sam da kada ima negacije radi se o praslovenskom genitivu koji još uvek postoji u poljskom npr:
> 
> Mam piękną dziewczynę (acc.)
> Nie mam pięknej dziewczyny (gen.)
> 
> Nadam se da ste me dobro razumeli.
> 
> pozdrav



W BCS jest w bierniku afirmacja i negacja s mać/nie mać. W zapytaniu jest w dopełniaczu, tak wszystko dobrze napisałesz.
Negacja mać z dopełniaczem byłaby "nemam djevojke", co jest źle (dobrze byłoby w pluralu).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

As far as I know, Slovenian is the only South Slavic language with a "genitive in negation" rule:

*Imam lepo punco.* (accusative) = I have a beautiful girlfriend.
*Nimam lepe punce.* (genitive) = I don't have a have beautiful girlfriend.

Even though I don't fully understand slavic_one's post in Polish, I believe BCS would use the accusative case for both ("Imam/nemam l(ij)epu d(j)evojku"), right?


----------



## slavic_one

As xpictianoc wrote, there's genitive in negation also in Polish.
Yes, we use accusative in both case.


----------



## xpictianoc

slavic_one said:


> W BCS jest w bierniku afirmacja i negacja z mieć/nie mieć. W zapytaniu jest w dopełniaczu, tak wszystko dobrze napisałeś.
> Negacja mieć z dopełniaczem byłaby "nemam djevojke", co jest źle (dobrze byłoby w pluralu).



hvala što ste napisali odgovor na poljskom, imao bih još jedno pitanje. Da li to je greška ako pitam da li ima nešto (da li nešto postoji) umesto genitivu koristim nominativ npr:

Ima li voda?
Ima li Bog?
Ima li sveža riba? 

Pitam jer u poljskom ova konstrukcija izgleda tako:
(Czy) jest woda? (nom.)
(Czy) jest Bóg? (nom.)
(Czy) jest swieża ryba? (nom.)

i slično kao u hrvatskom negacija je u genetivu

aaa... Zaboravio bih, mnogo puta sam čuo "nemam vremena" (I don't have time) ako sam u pravu je to genitiv, pa kako je pravilo: 
nemam vreme ili nemam vremena 



> As far as I know, Slovenian is the only South Slavic language with a "genitive in negation" rule:


I think so becouse Macedonian and Bulgarian don't use the cases, so It's vain to search this construction in those languages.


----------



## slavic_one

Dziękuję za oprawę! Oczywiście.. ja pisałem jeden post po słowiacki i mnie uże bałagan w głowie zrobył się 

Jest, to pomiłka, powinieno być: Ima li vode/Boga/sviježe ribe?
W polskom konstrukcja inna, w chorwackom byłoby to coś podobnego jako "je li tamo voda/Bog/sviježa riba?".
Nemam vremena! - pytanie dopełniacza: "koga/čega (nema)?".

And my appologies to TNP, didn't notice "south"!


----------



## xpictianoc

slavic_one said:


> Dziękuję za poprawę! Oczywiście.. ja pisałem jeden post po słowacku i <*mnie już bałagan w głowie zrobił się* - ja bym napisał: _i zrobił mi się w głowie bałagan_>
> 
> Jest, to pomyłka, powinno być: Ima li vode/Boga/sviježe ribe?
> W polskim konstrukcja  jest inna, w chorwackim byłoby to coś podobnego jako "je li tamo voda/Bog/sviježa riba?".
> Nemam vremena! - pytanie dopełniacza: "koga/čega (nema)?".
> 
> And my appologies to TNP, didn't notice "south"!



Hm... dalje ne mogu shvatiti zasto je "nemam vremena" (gen.) ali "nemam devojku" (acc.) Pr(j)epodstavao da kada govorim da nesto imam ili nemam npr vreme, kruh (hleb), devojka uv(j)ek nakon glagola je akuzativ.


----------



## slavic_one

xpictianoc said:


> Hvala što ste napisali odgovor na poljskom, imao bih još jedno pitanje. Da li to je greška ako pitam da li ima nešto (da li nešto postoji) i umesto genitiva koristim nominativ, npr:
> (...)
> Pitam jer u poljskom ova konstrukcija izgleda tako //*lepiej "ovako"*//:
> (...)
> aaa... Zaboravio bih, mnogo puta sam čuo "nemam vremena" (I don't have time) ako sam u pravu to je genitiv, pa kako je pravilno:
> nemam vreme ili nemam vremena
> (...)



Zapomniałem poprawić 



xpictianoc said:


> Hm... i dalje ne mogu shvatiti zašto je "nemam vremena" (gen.) ali "nemam devojku" (acc.) Pr(j)edpodstavljam da kada govorim da nešto imam ili nemam, npr. vreme, kruh (hleb), devojku, uv(ij)ek nakon glagola je akuzativ.



Ciekawe to jest, nie przemiślałem o tym wcześnie. Kiedy mówimy o czasie i pieniądzach (ale "imaginarnych"), nie mamy ich w dopełniaczu - nemam vremena, nemam novaca/novca. Ale kiedy nprz. chcesz spytać się jeśli niekto ma pieniądze z sebą, to będzie: Imaš (li) novce / novac //pl. lub sg.// (sa sobom)?


----------



## Orlin

Ja nisam izvorni govornik BCS ali sam gotovo siguran da:
1. Kad kažemo imam/ nemam *nešto konkretno*, upotrebljavamo uvek *akuzativ*.
2. U primerima "imam/ nemam hleba, vremena itd." se koristi takozvani "partitivni genitiv", koji izražava *neodređenu količinu nečega*.


----------



## Duya

xpictianoc said:


> Hm... dalje ne mogu shvatiti zasto je "nemam vremena" (gen.) ali "nemam devojku" (acc.) Pr(j)epodstavao da kada govorim da nesto imam ili nemam npr vreme, kruh (hleb), devojka uv(j)ek nakon glagola je akuzativ.



Jedno je partitivni genitiv, drugo je obični akuzativ. Prvi se tipično koristi kod gradivnih imenica, ili kod pitanja, a drugo kada je objekat radnje već poznat. Razlika je slična upotrebi neodređenog člana (a, any, some) za partitivni genitiv i određenog člana (the) za akuzativ.

O tome se već govorilo u temi o članovima:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7478136#post7478137


----------



## doorman

Orlin said:


> Ja nisam izvorni govornik BCS ali sam gotovo siguran da:
> 1. Kad kažemo imam/ nemam *nešto konkretno*, upotrebljavamo uvek *akuzativ*.
> 2. U primerima "imam/ nemam hleba, vremena itd." se koristi takozvani "partitivni genitiv", koji izražava *neodređenu količinu nečega*.



Orlin ima pravo  Da mozda malo bolje formuliram, akuzativ se koristi sa imenicama kojima možeš konkretno izraziti količinu, npr. snjegulica ima sedam patuljaka 
s druge strane, kada se količina izražava posredstvom nekog mjerila, koristiš partitivni genitiv. Npr: imam kilogram kruha (kilogram - akuzativ, kruha - genitiv), ili imam dva sata vremena (sata - akuzativ, vremena - genitiv)


----------

